# 24" circle, to inside of track or??



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm planing a small N scale layout. With 24" diameter track (Bachmann EZ track) will a 2' (24") board be large enough or do I need 26" or more? Thanks; Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the math is easy, a 24" would just fit on the 24" board? 
I would go a bit bigger so you can place things on the outer edge.

28" would give you 4" to play with on the outsides.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Typically the track radius, or diameter, is measured from the center of the track. Therefore the table width needs to be larger than the diameter by at least the width of the track or roadbed.
Do you have the track? If so connect enough pieces to form a circle and then measure to diameter to the outside of the track to see how wide of a table is required.
It is recommended not to have the track right at the table edge. This way if the train derails then it won't fall off the table.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thnks. I do not have a good way to transport or saw large boards and they are normaly sold in 2 ft and 4ft widths. Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don Trinko said:


> Thnks. I do not have a good way to transport or saw large boards and they are normaly sold in 2 ft and 4ft widths. Don


Don are you planning on using some foam board on top of the wood?

Get your 24" wood and just make the foam board a bit larger.

The blue 2" foam board would work fine.

Matter of fact that 2" foam board is pretty durable you might get away with just using that for something that small.

Just don't sit on it.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I do have a table saw but in the basement with not much room around it for big boards. I think i can get a 2' x 8' in my car. (Nissan Versa hatchback)
Thanks; good idea. Don


----------

